# Someone please translate this for me...



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

On another forum today.. the bbgun forum.... LOL...

*i may be come exstince *

dont know where to post this have you ever seen 2 she bow apaceges protection a chinhook some body dont know about sovling problems thay might learn some thing form anceint hactht men my old job was not to destroy but to cantan to the best of my abiliaty some thing went bad wroung now not only are american young men going to die a lot of taliban young young men are going to die and what for a dunmb religieon or egho i am an old man but iam ready to stop this confliect have you ever seen two brown eyed cherakey grirls play with there apaces iam an old man i will not repent till the problem is solved so young men stand aside for a little bit let us stop this for a little while every young man i have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need revieng on something no take the weapons yes proble give them back to the people after this confliect is over hope this gets posted this is an air gun sight so it may not i know you dudes are not makeing fun of 
the females you dont know how well they operate the apace helicopters there afetiont kentukyana hatchman from a long time ago


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

illiterate


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Um....someone just flipped s*** maybe? That's the only thought I have....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think he's talking about the chopper and seal team six thing.. but I don't understand the girl thing......


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

It means someone never made it past the 3rd grade ?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Must be talking about a BB gun. :dance:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I think he's talking about the chopper and seal team six thing.. but I don't understand the girl thing......


Guess he's saying woman make good Apache helicopter combat pilots.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> On another forum today.. the bbgun forum.... LOL...
> 
> *i may be come exstince *
> 
> ...


He seems sort of deranged, but here's my best attempt:

have you ever seen two brown eyed cherokee grirls play with their pieces

kentukyana hatchman- Kentuckyana axemen: lumberjacks that worked near the border of Kentucky and Indiana.

now not only are american young men going to die a lot of taliban young young men are going to die- this appears to be some sort of terrorist threat


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> illiterate


.......and illspellerate


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

bb gun forum... Those 7 year olds havent quiete mastered the English language yet


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Dude's @#$%^& up!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

jc said:


> bb gun forum... Those 7 year olds havent quiete mastered the English language yet


LOL :an6:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

jc said:


> bb gun forum... Those 7 year olds havent quiete mastered the English language yet


 Ok Jc.. I ain't never had ta come after ya... keep it clean bud....


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> dont know where to post this have you ever seen 2 she bow apaceges protection a chinhook some body dont know about sovling problems thay might learn some thing form anceint hactht men my old job was not to destroy but to cantan to the best of my abiliaty some thing went bad wroung now not only are american young men going to die a lot of taliban young young men are going to die and what for a dunmb religieon or egho i am an old man but iam ready to stop this confliect have you ever seen two brown eyed cherakey grirls play with there apaces iam an old man i will not repent till the problem is solved so young men stand aside for a little bit let us stop this for a little while every young man i have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need revieng on something no take the weapons yes proble give them back to the people after this confliect is over hope this gets posted this is an air gun sight so it may not i know you dudes are not makeing fun of
> the females you dont know how well they operate the apace helicopters there afetiont kentukyana hatchman from a long time ago


Don't know where to post this. Have you ever seen two... ? Somebody don't know about solving problems. They might learn something from ancient (?) men. My job was not to destroy, but to contain to the best of my ability. Something went bad wrong now. Not only are American young men going to die, a lot of Taliban young men are going to die. And for what? A dumb religion or ego? I am an old man, but I am ready to stop this conflict. Have you ever seen two brown eyed Cherokee girls play with their Apaches? I am an old man. I will not repent until the problem is solved, so young men stand aside for a little bit. Let us stop this for a little while. Every young man I have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need (?) on something. Take the weapons, yes. Probably give them back to the people after this conflict is over. Hope this gets posted. This is an air gun site so it may not. I know you dudes are not making fun of the females. You don't know how well they operate the Apache helicopters. They're (?) Kentuckyana hatchmen from a long time ago.

That's the best I got. That said... ***?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*I'm still scatchin my head.*



txgoddess said:


> Don't know where to post this. Have you ever seen two... ? Somebody don't know about solving problems. They might learn something from ancient (?) men. My job was not to destroy, but to contain to the best of my ability. Something went bad wrong now. Not only are American young men going to die, a lot of Taliban young men are going to die. And for what? A dumb religion or ego? I am an old man, but I am ready to stop this conflict. Have you ever seen two brown eyed Cherokee girls play with their Apaches? I am an old man. I will not repent until the problem is solved, so young men stand aside for a little bit. Let us stop this for a little while. Every young man I have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need (?) on something. Take the weapons, yes. Probably give them back to the people after this conflict is over. Hope this gets posted. This is an air gun site so it may not. I know you dudes are not making fun of the females. You don't know how well they operate the Apache helicopters. They're (?) Kentuckyana hatchmen from a long time ago.
> 
> That's the best I got. That said... ***?[/QUOTE
> Txgoddes, You did a fair job at translatin but we still gotta wonder, WTH?, actually I ain't wonderin, take a nap and sleep it off man! We will still love you tomorrow.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Don't know where to post this. Have you ever seen two... ? Somebody don't know about solving problems. They might learn something from ancient (?) men. My job was not to destroy, but to contain to the best of my ability. Something went bad wrong now. Not only are American young men going to die, a lot of Taliban young men are going to die. And for what? A dumb religion or ego? I am an old man, but I am ready to stop this conflict. Have you ever seen two brown eyed Cherokee girls play with their Apaches? I am an old man. I will not repent until the problem is solved, so young men stand aside for a little bit. Let us stop this for a little while. Every young man I have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need (?) on something. Take the weapons, yes. Probably give them back to the people after this conflict is over. Hope this gets posted. This is an air gun site so it may not. I know you dudes are not making fun of the females. You don't know how well they operate the Apache helicopters. They're (?) Kentuckyana hatchmen from a long time ago.
> 
> That's the best I got. That said... ***?


Ok thanks... lol.... It still don't make any sence.......


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok thanks... lol.... It still don't any sence.......


No, it doesn't. Makes me a little curious about the people you associate with, though...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The most intrieging part is those Cherokee chicks playin with thier Apatches.....hmmmmmm.... Very interesting!!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it's the people that SJL warned us about!:ac550:


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

It's said that even a monkey can type out Shakespeare if you leave him at it long enough.
Perhaps this is the beginning of a masterpiece...


----------



## cws (Jul 7, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> ... Every young man I have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need (?) on something.... They're (?) Kentuckyana hatchmen from a long time ago.
> 
> ...


is no need (?) = is no need revenging 
They're (?) Kentuckyana = efficient

Even if understandable, still pretty weird. I think (s)he is saying there's no need to revenge the downing of the helicopter, by killing, and being killed, in the process. Instead, he wants us to "simply" take all the Afghan's weapons away, and probably give them back when we leave! Duh! Now, WHY didn't we think of that?!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> On another forum today.. the bbgun forum.... LOL...


So that's where Boshna went.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

*"This" is the reasons should not be allowed to breed with eachother. -Hector*


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like MC needs to put the bottle down.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

htalamant said:


> *"This" is the reasons should not be allowed to breed with eachother. -Hector*


Hector get help quick it looks like it is contagious.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a friend that has dyslexia and I have just as much trouble reading anything he writes because it's just like that mess, he spent two tours in Afghanistan as a Marine sniper. He could not write but he could sure shoot a rifle.

I have trouble spelling some days, it seems my mind is not what it used to be.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Brokejeep said:


> I have a friend that has dyslexia and I have just as much trouble reading anything he writes because it's just like that mess, he spent two tours in Afghanistan as a Marine sniper. He could not write but he could sure shoot a rifle.


Yep could be a bit of what you're saying and a little illiterate. I wouldn't over analyze it.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

This lady may help.

LOL!!


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

OMG Stop it ... I'm at work and can't stop laughing. I had to stop reading the thread.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

birdnester said:


> .......and illspellerate


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

txgoddess said:


> Don't know where to post this. Have you ever seen two... ? Somebody don't know about solving problems. They might learn something from ancient (?) men. My job was not to destroy, but to contain to the best of my ability. Something went bad wrong now. Not only are American young men going to die, a lot of Taliban young men are going to die. And for what? A dumb religion or ego? I am an old man, but I am ready to stop this conflict. Have you ever seen two brown eyed Cherokee girls play with their Apaches? I am an old man. I will not repent until the problem is solved, so young men stand aside for a little bit. Let us stop this for a little while. Every young man I have seen is willing to fight and die, but there is no need (?) on something. Take the weapons, yes. Probably give them back to the people after this conflict is over. Hope this gets posted. This is an air gun site so it may not. I know you dudes are not making fun of the females. You don't know how well they operate the Apache helicopters. They're (?) Kentuckyana hatchmen from a long time ago.
> 
> That's the best I got. That said... ***?


That's good!

I guess there are some things worse than shooting your eye out!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

In what language was this supposed to be written? :spineyes:


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

"Not only are American young" = "Not only our American young"

Very good translation, especially post #15 & 22.

This poor soul (Good American) just had a strong inter feeling and had to put it out on line to release his NObama frustration, pressure instead grabbing his AK and shooting at a Mosque. Giving the weapons back idea would need a few tweaks.


----------

